# Car Jack stand Location underneath 2011 TT roadster? I don't have the manual.



## LexusFPV (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all,
can someone post image or tell me 'precise' location to put a Simple Car Jack Hydraulic Stand (from Walmart) under the car?
I'm trying to change brake pads one by one:thumbup:. 

I only have one simple Hydraulic jack stand so I have to do it wheel by wheel.
Are there notches underneath the chassis for location for the Jack stand?

Thank you


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

The rear is the aluminum square with webbing in it about 3-4 inches in and 6" in front of rear wheel well. The front is way under where just behind the front wheel well. It has rubber plugs installed in the middle of a pad like area of exposed aluminum. It is like 10" straight in.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

From here:
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=215573

From the service guide:
Floor jack
Always use a suitable rubber or wooden block between the jack and the vehicle. A floor jack must be attached only at the mounting points depicted in the illustration.

Do not lift the vehicle at the engine oil pan, transmission, or on front or rear axles as serious damage may result.

Front Jacking Points (RED arrow shows the jacking point for the Standard Car Jack, the BLUE arrow shows the Trolly Jack Locating points).



Rear Jacking Points (RED arrow shows the jacking point for the Standard Car Jack, the BLUE arrow shows the Trolly Jack Locating points).


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you lift the car up by one of these points with a floor jack, where are you supposed to put a jack stand (assuming you want to get it up on 4 stands to do work on all corners or whatnot)?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Need to see if you can find one of these? Someone made it for me...they made a lot of them and sold them to people here on the forum......


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

Reverse Logic sells them. $34.99 each.

http://www.reverselogic.us/shop.html#!/Jack-Pad-Tool-for-Audi/p/23649507/category=4581222



GaBoYnFla said:


> Need to see if you can find one of these? Someone made it for me...they made a lot of them and sold them to people here on the forum......


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Sweet. Jack from factory points and then place stands under where you guys have diagrammed. Much easier than the A5 Golf where you have to jack somewhere else along the framerail and hope you don't bend it... 

I have a set of the Torin jack stands with a standard top, any advice on what to use over them to protect the bottom of the car?


----------

